# NJ or outside philly herf



## southjerzgt (Jul 26, 2007)

i know some people mentioned they are from jersey and some parts close to phllly just wondering if anyone wants a get together, maybe at a park or something 

thanks,
mike


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd be interested sometime in early Sept. as long as its not too far away. Any ideas, in particular, about where it'd be?


----------



## southjerzgt (Jul 26, 2007)

core creek park in bucks county PA, i belong to a mustang club and we actually had a meet there, you can rent a pavilion its comes with picnic tables and a grill to bbq on you have to bring charcoal of course, its was really nice , actually all of that area is really nice, we then cruised up to new hope nice scenic ride​


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Bucks County is where I was born and raised  very nice area. I'd definitely be down for something there if we can get others.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Check out the Mahogany Monthly Herf thread - something will be coming up soon...:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

We usually meet at Mahogony.
If you wish I am sure we cna throw an impromptu meeting together for Saturday.

And if you're ever in Burlington County PM me, my garage is always open to kick back and smoke a cigar...

B:ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

FlyerFanX said:


> Check out the Mahogany Monthly Herf thread


To offer a helping hand, here's a direct link to Mahogany's thread.

I suggest subscribing to the thread so you always know what's going on.

Hope to see you there some day.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Subscribng to the thread?

What the hell is that?
Man! I've really gotta learn how to utilize this board.

Thanks for the heads up 


B:ss


----------



## southjerzgt (Jul 26, 2007)

ok mahogany isnt that like in central philly, id go but the streets will be packed, ill never find a spot, plus im not gonna pay 14 bucks to park in a garage


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

southjerzgt said:


> ok mahogany isnt that like in central philly, id go but the streets will be packed, ill never find a spot, plus im not gonna pay 14 bucks to park in a garage


Three words 
*
HIGH SPEED LINE*


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Subscribng to the thread?
> 
> What the hell is that?
> Man! I've really gotta learn how to utilize this board.
> ...


No problem. At the top of the first post of the thread (or first post shown on subsequent pages) click on Thread tools. Easy from there.:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Three words
> 
> *HIGH SPEED LINE*


And when are you gonna make an appearance ... hmmmm


----------



## southjerzgt (Jul 26, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Three words
> 
> *HIGH SPEED LINE*


lmao

*three words*
ILL GET MUGGED


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> And when are you gonna make an appearance ... hmmmm


Working on it... as I told Rob & Justin at JR's usually these are scheduled on Daddy/Daughter Weekend. However I should make the one on Sept 1st. The G/F likes to herf after Raisin spoiled her.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Maybe I'm just lucky; but, I never have too much trouble finding a meter within a few blocks. Here's my routine bearing in mind the obvious - park at the first spot you see. 

Go North on 16th and turn left onto Walnut.
(Holts and Mahogs is at 1522 Walnut)
Go one block on Walnut and turn left(back south) onto 17th.
Go THREE blocks to Pine and turn left onto Pine.
Go one block to 16th and turn left(North) onto 16th.

Make sure you read the signs where you park and on Walnut in particular! 

Repeat as necessary but I rarely need to do so. The reason I go THREE blocks to Pine instead of one to Locust is that there is little parking on that block of Locust. (However, the block looping the other way on Spruce is another possibility but I was keeping it a simple, counter-clockwise circle  )

These blocks are safe in the daytime as long as no valuables are left in view in the car. In the city, that is never a good idea anyway.

I hope this helps


----------

